# I Got A Package Today...



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Got some plants.. 









The moss balls I got at a LFS that I have been bugging to get plants for like 2 years.. Needless to say I ran into the owner and told him to get some plants and more plant supplys in there and he agreed with me.. So keepin my fingers crossed about all the other stuff..

I will get some different pics tomorrow but these are just quick shots that I got.. I have to mess with the camera tomorrow a little..


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

right on bud, what type of lighting you have ? specs ?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

216 watts total.. I have 3 6700K and 1 10000K bulbs in the fixture..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the package lo, it looks good


----------

